# Diagrama de fuente Tv Philips 32PFS6402/12 chasis QM17,4E LA



## Nicomacoco (Sep 10, 2020)

Hola:
Necesito ubicar unos componentes quemados en una placa de poder de un televisor 32" Philips modelo 32PFS6402/12 ,  chasis QM17,4E LA, abril de 2018.
Encontré un docuemento de servicio pero al parecer no sale la fuente de poder completa, si alguien me pudiese ayudar con el documento completo.
Los valores que estoy buscando son de estos componentes, sobre todo los SMD que no hay rastros de ellos.
Q9101
R9101
C9103
SMD
R9104
R9109
R9105

Gracias y saludos!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Sep 10, 2020)

Q9101 = AOTF18N65
R9101 = 0.2  Ω 
C9103 = 100 pF
R9104 = 22 Ω
R9109 = 750 Ω
R9105  = 75 KΩ

Adjunto esquema de la fuente de poder.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Sep 10, 2020)

hola!!! WOW!! muchisimas gracias!!! D@rkbytes!!!


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 8, 2020)

Buenas gente del foro:

Llevo algunos días reparando una fuente de un TV Philips 32" modelo 32PFS6402/12 , chasis QM17,4E LA, abril de 2018. He tenido algunos avances pero nada definitivo.
tenía varios componentes quemados cerca del mosfet Q9101 que está del lado del HOT.
Reparar Fuente TV Philips 32" modelo 32PFS6402/12 , chasis QM17,4E LA, abril de 2018.

La lista de componentes quemados:

Q9101 = AOTF18N65 (un chispaso en el drain que llego a derretir la pata)

R9101 = 0.2 Ω (quemada)

C9103 = 100 pF (explotó)

R9104 = 22 Ω smd (quemada)

R9109 = 750 Ω smd (quemada)

R9105 = 75 KΩ smd (quemada)

U9101 = PF6005AG  (no encuentro su datasheet)

Reemplacé los componentes quemados, y al encenderla quemaba el fusible me di cuenta que el mosfet que había instalado estaba haciendo contacto con el disipador siendo que lo había probado. Se había roto la mica que le había puesto por un chispaso que dio, el original es negro entero por lo tanto no tenia este problema.

Al aislarlo probé todo de nuevo no habían cortos, no tenia voltaje de salida pero si tenia los 311,9V si mal no recuerdo del HOT. revise el oscilador U9101 PF6005AG porque la alimentación era muy baja  0,600V. Al remover lo se hizo añicos pero el voltaje ahora en los pines de alimentación era de 9V-13v (fluctúa). Saque de lo que tenia a mano un oscilador de una fuente de cargador un chip igual de 6 pines modelo 63120a 274 (dice el package) del cual no encuentro datasheet así que nose si oscila a la misma frecuencia y tampoco tengo como medirla. Ahora la fuente si me estaba dando salida, después de los diodos D9151 (FMEN-220A) y D9121 (FMXA-2202S) tengo 11,80 a12,45V y 16,54V fijo (el diagrama dice que deberían ser +22v)  respectivamente, no son exactos oscilan un poco. (todos estos valores sin con la fuente en vacio sin la tv)

A la salida tengo en los +5V   +3,1V. y en los otros voltajes nada. Pensé que necesitaba la señal de encendido siendo que esta fuente no lleva stand-by (creo no me queda claro)así que la instalé en la televisión, dura unos segundos y quema el mosfet y el fusible. el mosfet se cortocircuitó entre el gate y el source. Cabe destacar que he usado diferentes mosfets

No encuentro es mismo mosfet 18n65 use un 8n60 y un 6r190p6 que al parecer no es solo un mosfet pero era lo que tenia a mano y escapa de mi conocimiento.

*Ahora las preguntas:*

¿Por que se quema el mosfet, sera que como estoy usando uno diferente debería re calcular las resistencias (se quema solo si conecto la televisión y trato de encenderlo mientras está en stand-by no)?
¿Como enciendo la fuente sin el televisor, tiene un terminal  on/off y otro que se llama ps-on?,
¿cómo los uso?
¿Debo inyectarle 3,3V?


Escucho un pequeño clack que no tiene mucho ritmo suena a veces.

Adjunto el esquema de la fuente y algunos datasheet importantes.

Estoy parado necesito consejos, saludos!!!
y gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2020)

De preferencia el mosfet debe ser igual o de mayor tensión y corriente, pero conservando el mismo valor RDS(on)
El 18N65 original es de 650V a 18A con un RDS(on) de 0.5Ω, el 8N60 es de 600V a 7.5A con un RDS(on) de 1.5Ω y el 60R190P6 es de 600V a 20A con un RDS(on) de 190 mΩ

Por lo tanto, ninguno de los mosfets que colocaste cumple con las características del original.

Cuando se repara una fuente de poder en donde se dañaron varios componentes, es conveniente también reemplazar todos los componentes activos y pasivos referentes al disparo del mosfet.
Dichos componentes pueden marcar bien pero suelen quedar sentidos y en breve fallarán.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 8, 2020)

Gracias por responder! y lo siento por duplicar temas pensé que eran dos cosas diferentes ya que este tema estaba en diagramas no en reparaciones.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Por lo tanto, ninguno de los mosfets que colocaste cumple con las características del original.


pero entonces es por eso que se revienta si lo conecto a la televisión? 
¿cómo puedo encender esa fuente sin el resto de la televisión? ¿cómo puedo hacer pruebas sin que se sigan dañando cosas?
saludos! y gracias!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 8, 2020)

Nicomacoco dijo:


> ¿Pero entonces es por eso que se revienta si lo conecto a la televisión?


Claro, y también por otros componentes que requieren cambiarse aunque de momento midan bien.


Nicomacoco dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedo encender esa fuente sin el resto de la televisión?


Llevando los terminales de encendido a 3.3V
Mira el diagrama para saber cuáles son.


Nicomacoco dijo:


> ¿Cómo puedo hacer pruebas sin que se sigan dañando cosas?


Si reemplazas los componentes dañados con originales o de características iguales, no debe de fallar.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 9, 2020)

hola! gracias y donde puedo conseguir el datasheet del 
U9101
PF6005AG

lo he buscado pero no me aparece...


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 9, 2020)

El PF6005AG es igual al LD5532 con encapsulado SOT-26


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 12, 2020)

Buenas tengo otra consulta conseguí una fuente de otro televisor PHILIPS pero es de más pulgadas *43PUS6463 QM17.3 E LA*, logré hacerla funcionar *pero me parpadean los leds del backlight.* el conector es similar y los voltajes están bien. Revise que tuviese los pines para encender el driver de los leds inclusive conecte los leds de la de 43" y no parpadeaban osea que el *BL_O/F *estaba funcionando bien.

*Conector poder fuente 43" ------------------------------------------------------------------ conector poder fuente 32"*



La fuente original para 32" lleva solo dos cables para todos los LEDS, y la de 46" está dividido en 2 grupos.

*Conector  de la fuente 43" -----------------------------------------------------------------Conector de la fuente de 32" es el marcado en azul*





Me puse a pensar que quizás la televisión de 43" lleva más leds en serie y necesita más voltaje, pero no se como están agrupados los leds dentro de la pantalla(cantidad de leds en serie y paralelo). Me imagino que en serie, pero en la de 32" tengo un solo grupo ( osea 2 cables) de leds en serie al parecer y en la de 43" tengo 2 (cuatro cables).  No he querido desarmar para enterarme con miedo de romper el panel. Mi teoría es que les está llegando poco voltaje medí y tenia 19 v.
*Preguntas:*
_¿Cómo van organizados los leds en estos modelos?
¿El driver regula el voltaje que necesitan los leds o puedo llegar a quemar los leds por que la televisión de 43" llevas mas leds por ende mas voltaje?
¿Debo usar los jumpers J925 u otro para unificar las tierras (-vled1 y -vled2) y así subirá el voltaje o estoy equivocadisimo jajaj?_

Queda bastante flashera la TV asi jajajja espero no nos agarre epilepsia.

Saludos!!!

PD: Dejo el esquematico de la tv de 43" *43PUS6463 QM17.3 E LA*








						Philips 55PUS7272/12 Chassis QM17.3E LA
					

Service Manual. Models:  43PUS6432/12;   43PUS7202/12;   49PUS6432/12;  49PUS7272/12;   55PUS6432/12;  55PUS7272/12.




					www.electronica-pt.com
				





			https://www.electronica-pt.com/esquema/func-download/68450/chk,0006c6c06d796fb8c254e4a2b0b9a96a/no_html,1/


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 24, 2020)

Hola de nuevo si alguien me puede ayudar se los agradecería mucho!!
Estuve haciendo pruebas, y parpadea porque la fuente se pone en modo protección (18,5V) cuando no esta en modo protección eleva algo así como 50V. 

La pantalla que estoy reparando tiene 3 tiras de 7 leds en serie de al parecer 3V (los medí con 12V y una res de 1K en serie con el multimetro en paralelo, me daba 2,6V)

La fuente que estoy adaptandole tiene 5 tiras de 12 leds de las mismas condiciones, al parecer 3V( y median tambien 2,6V) son de la misma marca PHILIPS de una pantalla quebrada de 42" que tengo.

Queme ya un par de leds haciendo pruebas, pero no se me ocurre como hacer para usar esa fuente.
para tener todo encendido por tira necesito 21V si son de 3V, si son de 3,7V más claro (25,9V).

Pensé en poner en serie dos pero son 14 leds no 12. y me quedaría un lado cojo, podría agregar otra tira.
O como puedo bajar el voltaje del driver? vi que se puede modificar unas resitencias R8625 R8626 R8624 R8627 correspondientes al U8605
y para el U8606 las resistencias R8631, R8632, R8633, R8634.


Si alguien me puede ayudar sería increíble gracias!!!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2020)

Lo que debes hacer es modificar la fuente para el nuevo voltaje y corriente de las tiras LED.
O sea, modificar el divisor de tensión de referencia para el U8804 y la corriente se establece con las resistencias del pin ISET en los CI U8805 y U8806
El funcionamiento de U8804 es bien conocido y sencillo, y para U8805 y U8806 debes ver la hoja de datos.
No es nada complicado, calculas el divisor de U8804 para un 10% más de la tensión total de las tiras LED y la corriente para un 30% menos.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 24, 2020)

Hola gracias ahora lo miro pero escapa un poco de mis conocimientos
te refieres a:
 U8604 = TL431G-AE2-R. (TL431G-AE2-R pdf, TL431G-AE2-R Descripcion, TL431G-AE2-R datasheets, TL431G-AE2-R Vista ::: ALLDATASHEET  :::)
U8605 y U8606 = TPV101AD (No encuentro el datasheet)
Son estos?

¿Cual es el voltaje ideal para este tipo de leds philips de tira de 7? si me marcan 2,6V son seguro de 3V no?



D@rkbytes dijo:


> calculas el divisor de U8804 para un 10% más de la tensión total de las tiras LED y la corriente para un 30% menos.



De tensión necesito 21V y tengo 50V. Te refieres a esto?


	Mensaje automáticamente combinado: Oct 24, 2020





			https://upcommons.upc.edu/bitstream/handle/2117/81176/02_Anexos.pdf
		



Por lo poco que entiendo lo que debo hacer para bajar la tensión de 50V a 22V es subir los 2,5V del voltaje de referencia para que la fuente baje el ciclo, y así la tensión??
Las resistencias implicadas en el divisor no las identifico muy bien ya que en este circuito hay mas cosas, pero me imagino que son todas las que estan a 1% no?


*Osea R8628 7,5K sería Ros1 y (R8660 68K, R8661 36K) sería Ros2. No entiendo ¿si considerar R8629 13K? y cual es su función.*


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 24, 2020)

Nicomacoco dijo:


> te refieres a:
> U8604 = TL431


Sí.


Nicomacoco dijo:


> ¿Cuál es el voltaje ideal para este tipo de leds philips de tira de 7? ¿Si me marcan 2,6V son seguro de 3V no?


Así es y por lo regular son de 3V a 0.35 A, o sea, de 1W


Nicomacoco dijo:


> U8605 y U8606 = TPV101AD (No encuentro el datasheet)


Puedes empezar por quitar dos resistencias en cada uno para que disminuya la corriente.
Cuando enciendan sin parpadear podrás comprobar si falta o sobra y vuelves a modificar.


Nicomacoco dijo:


> De tensión necesito 21V y tengo 50V. ¿Te refieres a esto?


Dije que debes modificar el divisor de tensión de referencia de U8604 = TL431
Debes modificar el valor de las resistencias R8660, R8661 y R8628 para obtener el voltaje requerido.

O sea que el divisor debe entregar 2.5V cuando se llegue al voltaje requerido.
Esos 50V los debes estar midiendo sin carga, porque ese divisor está calculado para un voltaje de 38V +-

Así que si requieres 21V, con solo modificar R8628 a 12k tendrás 24V +-
Ese voltaje de más es el que garantiza que los LED se lleguen a polarizar para lograr el encendido y la corriente será la que determine el brillo.
El 10% de 21V son 2.1V que nos darían 23.1V, pero más vale que sobre.
No importa ese exceso porque caerá cuando los LED enciendan, ya que son controlados por corriente.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 26, 2020)

Buenas cambié dicha resistencia y probé al vació la fuente se pone en modo protección y en su momento mas alto me da 40V. 


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Puedes empezar por quitar dos resistencias en cada uno para que disminuya la corriente.
> Cuando enciendan sin parpadear podrás comprobar si falta o sobra y vuelves a modificar.


Después por probar saque dos resistencias 8605 y 8606 una de 1,5ohm y otra de 1,2ohm por cada uno. quedaron dos de 1,5 Ohm.
Cuando la pantalla se inicia es 20,4 y después se protege y baja a 19V pero parpadea igual. ¿Quito más resistencias?


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2020)

Las fuentes de poder para LED nunca se deben probar sin carga.
Recuerda que controlan corriente, no tensión, por eso es lógico que entre la protección.
La protección por sobre tensión actuará porque sería como si la serie de LED estuviera abierta.
Si hubieras puesto más atención a lo que mencioné anteriormente, comprenderías eso.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 26, 2020)

Ok, Lo siento mal entendí esta parte.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Esos 50V los debes estar midiendo sin carga, porque ese divisor está calculado para un voltaje de 38V +-


subentendí que si me decías que lo media sin carga, estaba bien.

Bueno la tengo funcionando gracias a tus indicaciones!!!, ya no se protege pero tengo muy poco brillo y colores muy pobres. Está en 19V a veces baja a 18,4V.
Finalmente deje solo una res 1,5 Ohm en cada  U8605 y U8606.
Puse una res 12k en R8628. dice 12K y es 1%. Con mi multimetro mide 10K pero dudo de el también la medí ya soldada. 
¿Es la tensión o la corriente? con mas resistencias le veía mas brillo pero se protegía.
Saludos y gracias de nuevo!


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2020)

El parpadeo debe ser porque falta tensión, y la falta de brillo porque falta corriente.
Es que los LED de 3V a pleno encendido están entre 3.2 y 3.5V.
Así que puedes ir jugando con los valores del divisor y con las resistencias para limitar la corriente.
Si cuentas con una fuente de poder de laboratorio te ahorrarías esto porque podrías saber cuál es el voltaje y corriente óptimos de las tiras LED.
Justo antes de que los LED empiecen a emitir luz azul es cuando están al máximo.
Una prueba de LED con fuente de laboratorio debe hacerse con mucho cuidado porque un exceso los dañaría.


----------



## Nicomacoco (Oct 26, 2020)

Buenas gracias no lamentablemente no tengo fuente de lab hace tiempo que quiero una y un osciloscopio pero ya veremos.
No encontré el datasheet de U8605 y U8606 así que no tengo idea como trabajan las resistencias que he ido sacando para alterar la corriente, supongo que lo que estoy haciendo es bajando la corriente? pero ¿cómo la subo? porque si pongo otra de 1,5 ohm se protege, pensé en poner en paralelo 3 ohm (1.5+1.5) y una de 1.5 ohm que me da 1 ohm.


----------



## D@rkbytes (Oct 26, 2020)

Es obvio que si disminuyes la resistencia, aumentas la corriente y viceversa.
Y si al aumentar la corriente se activa la protección, podría ser que falte voltaje porque mencionas que cae hasta 18.4V y necesitas 21V.
No te puedo dar valores exactos porque eres tú quien tiene las tiras LED y sabe cómo están conectadas.
Por lo mismo, tampoco te puedo decir si 1 Ohm es correcto porque desconozco el tipo de LED y su consumo en serie.
Así que solo razona un poco lo que va pasando con los cambios que has hecho y ve tomando medidas sobre tensión y corriente.


----------

